# Ritchey Carbon Compact Crankset



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

I have not been able to find too many reviews/information regarding the Ritchey Carbon Compact Crankset? I would be interested to find out why Performance Bike has them available for $299 from thier original list price of $499? Do they lack performance or have any major flaw or are they just not theat well known?

Seem like they could be a steal at this price??? Any thoughts would be appreciated?


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

It might have to do with that they need a octalink bottom bracket when outboard bearings are all the rage.


----------

